# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Dreaming That Your Lucid?

## ShYne123

So lastnight i was going to wakeup to do try to FILD.

I wokeup and turned my alarm off with no memory of it, (somtimes happens)

Anyway so here is how my dream went, and im not sure if it was lucid or not, ill explain why.

Dream: I was in a car with my mom and dog, i fell alseep.
I wokeup and quickily tried FILD, when i closed my eyes and waited a few seconds i saw letters moving around.
I did a RC, and i was dreaming.
Before i had a chance to do anything, i felt my dog licking my face.
I couldnt see her, i tried to move away, but she was licking my sleeping body and i could feel it through my dream.
It woke me up, so im back in the car pissed off that my dog ruined my LD.
Then i wokeup for real into my bed.

See, i dreamed that i dreamed and had a LD?
Im not even counting it as one for myself becuase i litarilly didnt do anything.
The thing is, i didnt even have time to think, i wokeup too fast from my dog, so im not sure really sure, plus i didnt do anything.
 i would be able to tell if i "dreamed" that it was a LD if it lasted and i didnt do anything that i really want to do, but it was so quickily ended im not sure if i really was or not.
Its hard to explain.

Anyone ever "dream about having a ld"?

This was the first time i have ever "slept" in a dream. BTW.  (That i remember.)

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

I&#39;d consider it an LD, since basically, all you have to do is realize that you&#39;re dreaming.

I&#39;ve never really had a lucid dream inside a dream, par se, but I have slept in my dreams before. Plus I&#39;ve had dreams that _revolved_ around lucidity, but not necessarily _being_ lucid.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Usually dreaming about LDs makes you lucid anyway.
> [/b]



Not me.  I&#39;ve dreamed about LD millions of times without becoming lucid.  Sounds really stupid but it&#39;s true.

----------


## ShYne123

I really think that happened, im not calling it a lucid :-/ 

Its ok moonbeam im dumb too :-D

j/k ---Ur very smart  ::-P:

----------


## Moonbeam

::hrm::  No I&#39;m a lucid dummy for sure.  I don&#39;t know why my brain doesn&#39;t work right for that.

We were just talking recently about "dreams within dreams"; I read a post somebody made about it, then I had one too. It&#39;s cool that you did, I think it is a real lucid altho short. The dog-licking part is pretty funny.  I&#39;m gonna look for that post.  Be right back.

Here it is:  I did get lucid in the one I had.Dreamchaining

----------


## ShYne123

Thanks, ima check it out.

yeah i had to laff at the dog thing a little too, i tried to get away for a second but my body was really just laying there  ::-P: 

I often wakeup making out with my dog IRL (unconsentual) LOL

I like to sleep in the middle of my bed to aviod the sexual predater. :-)

----------


## Moonbeam

> I often wakeup making out with my dog IRL (unconsentual) LOL
> [/b]



Unconsentual on whose part?  Yours or the dog&#39;s?  JK, don&#39;t answer that.  ::kiss:: 

(oh sorry I get it, the sexual predator is walking around your bed waiting to get an opportunity to lick.)

----------


## Lunalight

Same thing sort of happened to me. I had a dream that I was trying to WILD, but then I moved and had an FA, during which I became Lucid.  It was kinda wierd.  I woke up and I was like, "What the crap just happened?&#39;&#39;

----------


## ShYne123

yeah, its deffinatily weird. I wish my lucid wasnt owned by my dream dog i wonder how it would have been.

----------


## $MASTA C$

I have definately had this happen to me.  I have had a few lucid&#39;s inside some dreams.  Also, I have done a wild in my dream and have it work.  Its really cool when you wake up to think about what had just happened.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yes, it was a lucid dream.

I have a hard time agreeing with the whole "dreaming that you&#39;re lucid dreaming" concept because I see not reason to believe that there is a "separate" level of dreaming, going on. I believe that "dreaming you&#39;re dreaming" is simply one dream where the timeline incorporates the illusion of another dream. If that&#39;s the case then "falling asleep in a dream" (which is an illusion) and having a lucid dream is still having a lucid dream.

You don&#39;t have to "do" anything to have a lucid dream. All you have to do is know that you&#39;re dreaming - doesn&#39;t matter if it&#39;s a "dream within a dream" or a "dream within a dream, within a dream."

----------


## ShYne123

Ok then you all convinced me, ill add the LD to my sig and turn my pathetic 4 into a awsome 5&#33;

----------


## ivey

No no&#33; Take it off&#33; That wasn&#39;t a LD at all&#33; 

 ::D:  Just kidding of course. I agree--a LD is a LD is a LD.  :smiley: 

I do feel sorry for you that your dog is a rapist, though.  :wink2:

----------


## ShYne123

Yeah, i still love her though :-)
-I would take her "affection" as a ruff complement but she tends to be quite the horny bitch :-/
(Im sure she would attempt a assault on all of you too, especailly moonbeam being a weird fuzzy panda...type thing)

----------


## Moonbeam

> (Im sure she would attempt a assault on all of you too, especailly moonbeam being a weird fuzzy panda...type thing)
> [/b]



I think I&#39;m an albino koala.  And it&#39;s OK I like dogs; I have three molesters myself.

----------


## ivey

OMG, Shyne, you are sooo funny&#33;  :smiley:  "ruff complement" and "horny bitch".  :smiley:  I&#39;m giggling so much. 

And Moonbeam, I knew you were a koala. Soooo cuuuuute&#33;  ::D:

----------


## ShYne123

ohhh, so your a albino koala iv been wondering that for a while now.
its a cool avitar  ::-P: 

Ivey&#33;&#33; --Your avitar&#33;
-Now i see your a human not just a lucid God who came to earth to teach/bless us in the form of a 2D southpark character.

Unfortunatily moonbeam i still think of you as a albino koala, but it dosnt matter cuz like southpark they are awsome fuzzy and adorable.
-I would LOVE a monkey or  koala IRL.

----------


## ivey

You noticed&#33;  :smiley:  I always get nervous posting *real* pics on a message board, but I figured it&#39;s on my MySpace already, so.... ::shrugs:: I love South Park, too&#33;  :smiley:  It&#39;s one of my favorites.  ::D:  I saw Moonbeam&#39;s pic in the picture thread. She&#39;s soo skinny, I&#39;m totally jealous&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

BTW (now that this thread is completely jacked&#33 :wink2:  I saw a show about monkeys on TV and the handler said that it&#39;s actually MUUUCH easier to have kids than monkeys, because just imagine a perpetual un-pottytrained 3 year old who is extremely adept at getting into everything, high OR low. 

That deterred me&#33; I had kids instead.  :wink2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> And Moonbeam, I knew you were a koala. Soooo cuuuuute&#33; 
> [/b]



Not as cute as Willy Wonka.  Actually this is embarrassing but I admitted it before--I wanted a sleeping animal for an avatar and I didn&#39;t know how to resize things so I just found one that would fit.   Now I&#39;m stuck with it but I"ve gotten used to it I guess.

Nice to see you ivey...did you see that your suggestions to do millions of RC&#39;s totally worked for me?&#33;  Twice in just a few days.  Thanks, as Shyne says you are a lucid god who I am very glad showed up to help us mortals.   ::bowdown::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Niiiiice avatar, Ivey.  ::wink::

----------


## ivey

Moonbeam, I love your avatar, but you could still change it if you wanted to now.  :smiley:  But it wouldn&#39;t be "Moonbeam" for me for a while if you did.  :smiley: 

Oneironaut, thanks.  :smiley:

----------


## ShYne123

Arg, i kinda still want a monkey :-/

Maybe one day if i get rich i can get a huge room with trees. 

I wonder what would get a guy more chicks a monkey or a kid? 
-Wanna come back to my house and see my monkey?


Lol what was this thread origionally about, somthing to do with lucid dreaming right? --jacked.

While were kinda talking about avitars, i have to say that Oneironaut the animation in your sig is awsome, even though its been there for a year  ::-P: 
Did u create it?

----------


## Moonbeam

> I wonder what would get a guy more chicks a monkey or a kid? 
> [/b]



Are you going to like borrow a kid to hang out with to attract chicks?  Actually I think I remember a guy I used to know who did that...I introduced myself to a guy walking a raccoon on a leash one time, so you might want to think about that.

----------


## ShYne123

lolol.
Naw i wouldnt do such a thing.
"can i bring you kid to the mall?"

-There was a episode on fresh prince were somone did that.

A raccoon? I did know you could...
I guess they arnt any worse then ferrits (which can be cool, i wanted one when i was 7)

----------


## ivey

Shyne, I think you can get along on your charm alone.  :smiley:  You&#39;re a supernice kid.  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Shyne, I think you can get along on your charm alone.  You&#39;re a supernice kid. 
> [/b]



I concur.  No monkeys, ferrets, raccoons, or kids needed.

----------


## bro

> I concur.  No monkeys, ferrets, raccoons, or kids needed.
> [/b]



Yah I once had a lucid dream within a dream. Quite frustrating really, I dreampt I was floating in my computer room and i was about 3 feet off the ground. Immediately i realized it and became "lucid" and walked up to my mom on the steps and said "you&#39;re a dream, shush" and then she was like, "no i&#39;m not" and then I tried to summon a bat to see what i could do but I woke into my regular dream telling my dream mom about my "lucid" dream. Soon I awoke and kicked myself  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I have a hard time agreeing with the whole "dreaming that you&#39;re lucid dreaming" concept because I see not reason to believe that there is a "separate" level of dreaming, going on. I believe that "dreaming you&#39;re dreaming" is simply one dream where the timeline incorporates the illusion of another dream. If that&#39;s the case then "falling asleep in a dream" (which is an illusion) and having a lucid dream is still having a lucid dream.
> [/b]



I&#39;m sure you&#39;re right, but that is what it feels like at the time.  That reminds me of another thing I was thinking about -- what really defines an FA, but I think I&#39;ll start a new thread for that.

----------


## ShYne123

Hey "bro" Your WAY off topic&#33; lol.  J/p man i guess this happens to quite a few people.

And Ivey and Moonbeam Thanks so much both of you&#33;
--I guess ill get by and eventually meet my soul mate without stolen children or exotic animals.
-It might just take a little longer...  :-/

Wow...so way off topic but i just spend 4hours trying to get my new sub into my car and it messed up EVERYTHING Lol.

----------


## lowerlogic

I also have lucid dreams within dreams, more often than normal LDs.

I think the dreams are sort of lucid and sort of not. I think things like this in dreams in dreams: "this must be what lucid dreaming would feel like if I were dreaming".

I think there can be a seperate level of dream going on. One time in a dream I was dreaming, and I felt I needed to go to the bathroom so I thought about going to the restroom in the nested dream but as I walked to the restroom I felt like it wasnt really happening - i felt like I was just imagining it. Then I realized I was dreaming and woke up from that dream to go to the bathroom. After that the normal dream was mostly lucid.

I only consider a drean to be 100% lucid if i remember to look around, try to stabilize the dream, and/or try to fly.

----------


## themysteryman

one time about a year ago I was staying at a friends place with my mum and she was sleeping beside me, I was having a lucid dream, I didn&#39;t even know how I got lucid, but anyways I woke up inside my dream by what was, in my dream, an Aston Martin out the front, then shortly after I woke up for real from the sound of my mum&#39;s snoring hahaha.  Seems my brain thought snoring sounded like a car engine...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> While were kinda talking about avitars, i have to say that Oneironaut the animation in your sig is awsome, even though its been there for a year 
> Did u create it?
> [/b]



Heh. Thanks, man.  ::cooler:: 
But nah, I didn&#39;t create it. A friend sent it to me.

----------


## ShYne123

N/p
Most of the animated sigs/avitars anoying the heck outa me.

----------


## captainsmudge

that happened to me once&#33; i had a dream that i was in an airplane and in the airplane i fell asleep and was having a dream that i was at a bustop and at the busstop i was like "wow im dreaming, im really asleep in an airplane" but i didnt realize that that was a dream also
it was like a lucid dream within a dream
hehe

----------


## BohmaN

Iit happened to me last night. I dreamed I was lucid but my lucids wasn&#39;t very vivd, it was rather like pictures that I was watching, very difficult to explain.

----------


## i_speel_good

I remember once, where I dreamt everything I wanted to lucid dream but for a little time. It was so fast.

----------

